
Our website ends homelessness around the world - aslafci
http://newstorycharity.org/
======
JohnTHaller
* _THIS STORY APPEARS TO BE ACTIVELY ASTROTURFED ON HACKER NEWS_ *

Of the 6 top-level comments posted at this time, all 6 are from brand new
accounts with exactly one comment total. All the comments are suspiciously
over-positive for a charity which isn't doing anything terribly new or unique.

The following 6 accounts appear to have been registered solely to comment and
upvote this post:

cfrank: I love seeing how technology puts a face on the need. Makes it more
personal and like I'm actually giving to a real person, not just a huge black
hole. The people that need help around the world are individual, not media
photos and over-your-head stories

nhpeterson818: Wow - really awesome. They use video to show donors the
families in their new home. So you see exactly who you're helping. It'd be an
insanely great UX to scroll through and see pictures of the family before and
a video of them after!

bab07f: Having people start their own campaigns is very smart and scaleable in
my opinion. It's like having people be your salesforce. See how they set it up
[http://newstorycharity.org/create-
campaign](http://newstorycharity.org/create-campaign)

robertbrett: Basically like kickstarter for homeless kids/women in life-
threatening danger. Really cool, check out their funded families
-->[http://newstorycharity.org/families-page#funded-
families](http://newstorycharity.org/families-page#funded-families)

pbhatia96: Sounds like Watsi but for a different problem

harrisonapowell: How do they do the 100% model? It sounds awesome, but how do
they actually make that happen?

If you're going to astroturf, please do a better job of it.

~~~
Matth3wMarshall
Hi John! I'm new to HN as well. I think the reason the comments are positive
is because the concept is pretty cool - showing donor with video the impact
they are having. No other charity does that.

~~~
JohnTHaller
Your account also appears to have been (edit) first used to comment in the
last 19 hours to comment on and upvote this story. Despite being registered a
while ago, it has no submissions or comments prior to yesterday.

~~~
Matth3wMarshall
I guess 408 days ago means 19 hours?

------
Cilike88
I really like how this focuses on one family at a time. It could help avoid
some of the criticism that Watsi has gotten of "Whoever has the cuter photo
gets funded." There are countless families in need but hopefully local
partners and experts can best identify the level of urgency in each case.

